# Why Pictures with feeders & minerals which have no residence within 100 yards...



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

Seems some post pictures of Feeders & Minerals with deer at them and With May & June dates. And I doubt they are with 100 yards of a Residence why does not few follow the Baiting Regulations. I have contacted the DNR Law Enforcement Side and nothing has changed as to Recreational Feeding and 100 yard within a Residence. So why Post Pictures? Some seem to just brag they are doing it... I guess some forget it is not legal and yet they post pictures... Maybe it is just no one thinks they are breaking the laws / regs... because others are also doing this?

I know it is tough to catch some doing this but it puts a bad example online yet some are doing it! This happens ever year...

Newaygo1


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Newaygo1 said:


> Seems some post pictures of Feeders & Minerals with deer at them and With May & June dates. And I doubt they are with 100 yards of a Residence why does not few follow the Baiting Regulations. I have contacted the DNR Law Enforcement Side and nothing has changed as to Recreational Feeding and 100 yard within a Residence. So why Post Pictures? Some seem to just brag they are doing it... I guess some forget it is not legal and yet they post pictures... Maybe it is just no one thinks they are breaking the laws / regs... because others are also doing this?
> 
> I know it is tough to catch some doing this but it puts a bad example online yet some are doing it! This happens ever year...
> 
> Newaygo1


Way back in there eh? That's 50 yards max from my house and almost every pic I get is of the deer facing my home. My point is you just don't know from looking at a pic.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Sometimes people don't think of changing the date on the camera or don't know how to do it.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

[QUOTE="Newaygo1, post: 6325922, member: 12970
...........
I have contacted the DNR Law Enforcement Side and nothing has changed ............

Newaygo1[/QUOTE]

For a couple of years now you have made the same point. Myself and other members have told you how some have active and legal salt/mineral stations during the summer. I'm also sure some have been placed outside of baiting season. How you can tell the difference from a photo is puzzling to me. If nothing has changed, then the answer from past years still stands.

L & O


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

It's only. bad if someone else does it, if I do it it's totally justified.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Whats even more funny is most of these post with these pictures are from people who say BAITING is bad because it brings the deer to one small area and can spread diseases !!!! :coco::coco:


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

So Those that See a Picture with a Feeder and Deer at it in June is Legal Right? Wrong. I get the mineral Aspect but when You See a BLOCK Mineral in a Picture out in a Field and Nothing Near By. Sound Like some here Approve of doing this. As I have Stated I have put out "MINERALS" in Oct and Dec and They "Soak" In the ground and That I was Told Is Legal by the DNR CO. So again If You want to FOLLOW the Regs Great but some have No Clue in Regards to this because friends and Others Do it they Think it is Legal... If it is Block it has not been there long and can be Removed were as powder minerals soak in with Rain and Snow will have it gone over the winter!.

yes I post about this Because many don't Follow the Baiting Regulations and some here Don't Post when they see it like here there is a Picture of a Feeder with deer at it. Did any of You Notice That??? And post about it NOPE Because again It is Baiting Out Of Season! Plain and Simple!

When I see pictures on other forums as well as here You would Think Deer Hunters would have an Issue with Others Not Following the Regs. Contact the DNR and Ask them want the REgs are maybe you Might better Understand if it was legal I would Not be posting I would love to Use Minerals Year Round But IT IS Not Legal to and I don't break Game Laws! because I am a HONEST Hunter!
Newaygo1


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

IF , I offered minerals to deer.....spring would be the time they need them most.

Without proof of distance in a picture I' m not going to assume a crime.
In coyote areas deer are not against being close to homes. Recreational feeding allows a couple gallons up close to homes. Period.
A hundred yards is quite a ways in a photo from a trail cam. Again ,proof of distance required and I' m not demanding proof with pictures.
IF a field has livestock , even only a couple goats or horses then minerals can be anywhere?


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

plugger said:


> It's only. bad if someone else does it, if I do it it's totally justified.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Newaygo1 said:


> So Those that See a Picture with a Feeder and Deer at it in June is Legal Right? Wrong. I get the mineral Aspect but when You See a BLOCK Mineral in a Picture out in a Field and Nothing Near By. Sound Like some here Approve of doing this. As I have Stated I have put out "MINERALS" in Oct and Dec and They "Soak" In the ground and That I was Told Is Legal by the DNR CO. So again If You want to FOLLOW the Regs Great but some have No Clue in Regards to this because friends and Others Do it they Think it is Legal... If it is Block it has not been there long and can be Removed were as powder minerals soak in with Rain and Snow will have it gone over the winter!.
> 
> yes I post about this Because many don't Follow the Baiting Regulations and some here Don't Post when they see it like here there is a Picture of a Feeder with deer at it. Did any of You Notice That??? And post about it NOPE Because again It is Baiting Out Of Season! Plain and Simple!
> 
> ...


There are areas of the state where both baiting and recreational feeding are not allowed. For the rest of the state, baiting may occur only from Sept. 15 - Jan. 1. Recreational feeding has not time constraints. Without having a 360 degree picture of the area where feeding occurs, you can not be sure there is not a residence within 100 yards of the feeding area, unless you are intimately aware of the location.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

petronius said:


> There are areas of the state where both baiting and recreational feeding are not allowed. For the rest of the state, baiting may occur only from Sept. 15 - Jan. 1. Recreational feeding has not time constraints. Without having a 360 degree picture of the area where feeding occurs, you can not be sure there is not a residence within 100 yards of the feeding area, unless you are intimately aware of the location.


Yup, that was the point I was trying to make.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Newaygo1 said:


> ..........
> but when You See a BLOCK Mineral in a Picture out in a Field and Nothing Near By. Sound Like some here Approve of doing this.
> ...........
> yes I post about this Because many don't Follow the Baiting Regulations
> ...


Newaygo, I chopped up your last post and quoted the parts that I wish to address.
There must be 10s of thousands of homes in Michigan where the owner could set out a spin feeder or salt block at this time of the year, point a camera towards a woodlot or bushy area and easily be within the distance of their home for legal Recreational Feeding.
Are some beyond range, no doubt, but for you to suggest many are not legal is a mistake on your part.
No one has any idea from looking at most photos whether or not the set-up is legal.
In regards to your last sentence, ya never broke any laws right......lol. 

L & O


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

miruss said:


> Whats even more funny is most of these post with these pictures are from people who say BAITING is bad because it brings the deer to one small area and can spread diseases !!!! :coco::coco:


There was even a thread on here, reminding people to put our their minerals by jan.1 to circumvent the law. The worst thing is that mineral sites and particularly blocks are probably the highest risk thing you could do.

But hey, it's for the health of the herd (and a few more inches of antler)


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

petronius said:


> Sometimes people don't think of changing the date on the camera or don't know how to do it.


Ain't that the truth. They think that the camera knows how to do the work for them. Digital does not make it easier, still takes work just like the old film cameras.
///


----------

